# Snow Chains for Sale- Winters coming!!!!!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Winter will soon be here! One pair of Snow Chains for sale. You must have them when travelling on the Continent in the winter,
Will fit most 14 15 16 17 18 Tyres PM with your tyre size if interested. Never used and as new. Could bring to Malvern.

Sell for £30

Paul


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Just run that past me you need snow chains over all the continent? hub went over a couple of times at xmas drove through france to spain and another time to portugal and didnt have them?
When would the dates be from you would need them?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Snow chains*

So far as I understand that if you are going anywhere where snow is likely ( winter time) you should have chains with you. Reason for selling is that the chains will not fit new van. Know doubt one the 'experts' on this site will have an answer.

Paul


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok thanks Paul was concerned if l did go say xmas on same route to centres Brian went to l would have a problem but that at the moment is to far ahead to worry about so l will just make a note


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Paul - you have a PM.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Yes, I have 6 x Brand New 205/75/16C Michelin Agilis Alpin Winters up for grabs.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am about to dump two sets of 13" and 14" snow chains in the bin.

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I am about to dump two sets of 13" and 14" snow chains in the bin.
> 
> Ray.


Broken or not upto the job cos poorly made?

Paul.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Snow chains*



paulann said:


> So far as I understand that if you are going anywhere where snow is likely ( winter time) you should have chains with you. Reason for selling is that the chains will not fit new van. Know doubt one the 'experts' on this site will have an answer.
> 
> Paul


As I understood it, I would have needed snow chains in Spain if I was actually driving in snow.

We decided we'd not bother taking them and just sit out any snow we came across. We have 4 wheels on the rear-drive Transit so I didn't fancy trying to fit chains on all of these!

In actual fact, we didn't take the central route to the south coast, but went right round the perimeter of Spain and Portugal. So though it was very cold at times, we didn't see any snow.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow*



coppo said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I am about to dump two sets of 13" and 14" snow chains in the bin.
> ...


I have a Minivan with 12" wheels (Steel) I am changing them to 14" Alloy.

That said there are not many cars around these days with 13 or 14" Steel Wheels.

But incredibly, a fair few motorhomes!

Weigh them in Ray.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

coppo said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I am about to dump two sets of 13" and 14" snow chains in the bin.
> ...


Nope, brand new in boxes Paul.

Ray.


----------

